# empower + motivational



## dscgrl

como se traduce "we will have motivational speakers" tendremeos ponenetes inspirantes? 

como se traduce "to empower students" apoderar a estudiantes?


----------



## Artrella

dscgrl said:
			
		

> como se traduce "we will have motivational speakers" tendremeos ponenetes inspirantes?
> 
> como se traduce "to empower students" apoderar a estudiantes?





To empower students would be "capacitar a los estudiantes para que puedan hacer algo" o "autorizarlos a hacer algo"

Motivational speakers are those who encourage people to do something.  But I don't know a word in Spanish.  Will try to find something!


Bye Art


----------



## dscgrl

thanks! i appreciate your assitance


----------



## salomon

Creo que la mejor expresión es "motivadores"

Y existe una expresión para empower que se ha comenzado a utilizar recientemente: empoderar


----------



## supercrom

salomon said:
			
		

> Y existe una expresión para empower que se ha comenzado a utilizar recientemente: empoderar


 ¿Por qué no podemos usar "potenciar"?


----------



## vic_us

Otra posibilidad sería "oradores dinámicos". 
Sí, he escuchado y leído la expresión "empoderar" con mayor frecuencia. Pero no me gusta mucho. Lamentablemente no se me ocurre algo mejor. En Argentina hay un verbo bastante similar que tiene otras connotaciones...


----------



## Leopold

dscgrl said:
			
		

> como se traduce "we will have motivational speakers" tendremeos ponenetes inspirantes?
> 
> como se traduce "to empower students" apoderar a estudiantes?


 Yo propong:
  1. tendremos ponentes-animadores (o "animadores" a secas)
  2. dar via libre a los estudiantes/habilitar a los estudiantes.

 De todos modos un contexto siempre viene bien.

 L.


----------



## el_novato

dscgrl said:
			
		

> como se traduce "we will have motivational speakers" tendremeos ponenetes inspirantes?
> 
> como se traduce "to empower students" apoderar a estudiantes?




"we will have motivational speakers"​
Tendremos oradores motivacionales
Comment:  When you speak about "motivadores (persons)", we can think in motivational speakers.  Maybe you can only use the word *motivadores*.

empower​
I am not sure about the contex.  Because both of because the two following   expressions have different meanings.  BUT If I relate it with "motivational speakers". choose the *first * expression.

*give ability to*
capacitar a alguien para hacer algo;

*authorise*
autorizar a alguien a hacer algo


----------



## vic_us

To empower students = dar poder a los estudiantes. "La meta del activista político es dar poder (empower) a los desamparados." 

Empowerment = dar poder

¿Qué les parece?


----------



## patriv

Sugiero la palabra "potenciar" (de power = potencia, no solamente poder). 

Cuando se habla de empowerment habitualmente se refiere a proporcionar habilidades, o mejorar las existentes, para que alguien pueda tomar decisiones eficaces, y por tanto "potenciar" sus acciones. 

Podríamos decir, entonces, que ese tipo de iniciativas ¿"potencian" a las personas?

Qué os parece? 




			
				vic_us said:
			
		

> To empower students = dar poder a los estudiantes. "La meta del activista político es dar poder (empower) a los desamparados."
> 
> Empowerment = dar poder
> 
> ¿Qué les parece?


----------



## lauranazario

Del Simon & Schuster International Spanish Disctionary...
empower = facultar, habilitar, comisionar, autorizar.

Del RAE...
Potenciar = Comunicar potencia a algo o incrementar la que ya tiene.

Por ello, no favorezco que se utilice "potenciar" como traducción para empower, ya que _potenciar_ claramente se refiere a cosas y no a personas.

En mi humilde opinión  ... estimo que "facultar" es una buena forma de lidiar con el "empower". 
La escuela faculta a los estudiantes para que logren tal o cual cosa = Schools empower students to achieve this and that.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Canela

Acuerdo 100% con Laura Nazario EMPOWER = FACULTAR.


----------



## Sintu

Depende del contexto.

Facultar, emplazar parecen las mejores opciones.

Saludos.


----------



## Terry Mount

Se podría decir:

Va a haber charlas motivadoras (discursos motivadores, conferencias motivadoras)?...dado que para tener charla, discurso o conferencia alguien tiene que hablar ?

¿Qué opinan los demás?


----------



## fenixpollo

Ya tuvimos esta conversación:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=30284&highlight=empower

Y me puse nostálgico, porque fue mi primera pregunta cuando llegué al foro.  

Saludos


----------



## supercrom

Pensándolo bien, también puede ser, según el contexto, *dar la potestad*.

Saludos

*Supercrom*


----------



## ebores

Copio abajo lo que he escrito en torno a la traducción de la palabra empowerment en mi blog "Potenciar (to Empower)". Es un tanto largo pero integra diversos puentos de vista palnteados aquí. En general propongo no utilizar palabras en español que sugieran que el empowerment es "otorgado" por alguien (un maestro, un jefe, un padre de familia, etc.), tales como empoderar, facultar, delegar. En cambio sugiero palabras que sugieran desarrollo, crecimiento y florecimiento del individuo como algo que surge desde dentro de la persona. Este es el sentido que encuentro en la palabra potenciación. Espero la reflexión sea útil.
.
"Power" nos remite tanto a poder como a potencia. Las diversas definiciones que la Real Academia Española hace de "poder" se pueden agrupar en dos bloques: definciones competitivas y definciones motivacionales. En la opción Competitiva quedan: "Tener más fuerza que alguien" y "Dominio, imperio, facultad y jurisdicción que alguien tiene para mandar o ejecutar algo". En la opción Motivacional se incluyen: "Tener expedita la facultad o potencia de hacer algo", "Tener facilidad, tiempo o lugar de hacer algo", "Fuerza, vigor, capacidad, posibilidad, poderío". En la revisión que hicieron Conger y Kanungo (1988) del tratamiento del fenómeno de empowerment en la literatura señalaron que éste ha sido abordado con un doble significado: a veces como un constructo relacional y otros como uno motivacional. Entre las traducciones comunes del concepto al español como facultamiento o delegación tienen relación tanto con la opción competitiva de la palabra poder como con la acepción relacional del constructo "empowerment". Estas opciones no agregan realmente nada nuevo al entendimiento de la gestación de equipos de alto desempeño y de organizaciones aprendientes. En esta acepción el "empowerment" sigue siendo un fenómeno unilateral en el que la autoridad "concede" poder a los niveles inferiores, manteniendo relaciones de dependencia. La acepción motivacional, por otra parte, se refiere al fenómeno a través del cual los individuos liberan su potencial. En español se ha venido utilizando la palabra empoderar con este sentido aunque también tienen inherentemente la acepción competitiva de poder. La palabra "Potenciar" es definida por la Real Academia Española como "Comunicar potencia a algo o incrementar la que ya tiene", "Capacidad generativa; Capacidad para ejecutar algo o producir un efecto". Sostengo que la Palabra "Potenciar" resulta inequívocamente más compatible con el abordamiento motivaciónal del empowerment. El empowerment es entonces la potenciación de las personas, fenómeno mediante el cual los individuos aumentan su capacidad generadora. En este sentido Warren Bennis señaló que con la potenciación (empowerment) la gente se enriquece personal y sicológicamente, se siente significativa, logra mayor confianza y autonomía, desarrolla un sentido de comunidad, encuentra su trabajo estimulante y retador e incrementa su motivación, compromiso, esfuerzo y perseverancia. Potenciar no requiere tanto de jefes que cedan poder sino de líderes que sepan ser buenos "coaches". Pero la naturaleza del "coaching" y su mejor traducción al español es asunto de otra conversación posterior. ¿Qué opinas?


----------



## Dylunio

Holas, interesante argumentación... esta pregunta especialmente para Ebores: Si 'to empower' vine siendo 'potenciar', como se diría el adjetivo 'empowering'? E.g. 'empowering approaches'?  Mil gracias


----------



## ebores

En mi opinión, "empowering approaches" se traduce como "enfoques potenciadores" o "enfoques potenciantes". Más sobre el tema. He descubierto que en España la traducción aceptada para "empowerment" es justamente "potenciación". No así en otros países, como México y Colombia, donde se utliza "empoderar" y "facultar". Saludos.


----------



## SuperCholo

Aún en inglés la palabra y sus derivados es motivo de controversia. 

Es posible que tome un numero infinto de definiciones de acuerdo al contexto, la audiencia, el autor, etc.

Yo preferiria evitar traducciones literales o americanismos a favor del uso de palabras en español que se refieran específicamente al contexto.

Hasta me atrevo a recomendar que, algunas veces, el traductor debe tomar la libertad de omitir por completo la referencia a esta palabra, si el autor original aparentemente la incluye sin recapacitar en el mensaje (que es precisamente lo que me dispongo a hacer ahora mismo).


----------



## Janis Joplin

Tienes que tomar en cuenta a quien va dirigida la traducciòn, efectivamente en Mèxico (al menos por acà) se usa "facultar" por empower.

El tèrmino que empieza a usar..."empoderar" me sigue pareciendo extraño.


----------



## omar1122

Y como podria decir para una politica de calidad
 empowered teams 
gracias


----------



## Mirlo

omar1122 said:


> Y como podria decir para una politica de calidad
> 
> Yo diría:
> empowered teams = equipos facultados, habilitados
> 
> empower = facultar, habilitar, comisionar, autorizar
> 
> Espero te ayude,


----------



## elmoch

Hola. He caído por casualidad en este hilo y, aunque un poco a destiempo, me gustaría dar mi opinión. Prefiero _potenciar _que es lo más extendido en España y me suena raro _empoderar_, pero he aquí lo que dice el DPD:

*empoderar(se)*. Calco del inglés _to empower,_ que se emplea en textos de sociología política con el sentido de ‘conceder poder [a un colectivo desfavorecido socioeconómicamente] para que, mediante su autogestión, mejore sus condiciones de vida’_._ Puede usarse también como pronominal: _«Se trata pues de empoderarnos, de utilizar los bienes y derechos conseguidos, necesarios para el desarrollo de los intereses propios»_ (Alborch _Malas_ [Esp. 2002]). El sustantivo correspondiente es _empoderamiento_ (del ingl. _empowerment_): _«El empoderamiento de los pobres es la palabra clave»_ (_Granma _[Cuba] 11.96). El verbo _empoderar_ ya existía en español como variante desusada de _apoderar_. Su resucitación con este nuevo sentido tiene la ventaja, sobre _apoderar,_ de usarse hoy únicamente con este significado específico.           

*Fuente*: Diccionario panhispánico de dudas.

Aunque no es el sentido exacto que suele dársele en el ámbito de los recursos humanos, podría entenderse como válido por analogía.
A mí me sigue sonando raro este verbo, pero las Academias lo dan por bueno.

Saludos.


----------



## omar1122

Muchas gracia , tiene la paguina de internet del diccionario panhispanico ?


----------



## Tizona

A mí no me acaban de convencer ninguna de las traducciones. A lo mejor tenemos que aceptar "empoderar" para ciertas situaciones. Por ejemplo, en Teoría Feminista cuando se habla del Women´s Empowerment creo que no sirve ninguna de las traducciones que habeís sugerido porque el concepto que quiere expresar aquí es distinto. En esta situación, yo me quedaría con "empoderamiento" (¡y mira que me suena raro con avaricia!)


----------



## elmoch

omar1122 said:


> Muchas gracia , tiene la paguina de internet del diccionario panhispanico ?


 
El DPD se puede consultar desde la página de la RAE www.rae.es.
Su enlace directo es http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/ 
De momento no se puede añadir a las cajas de búsqueda de los navegadores modernos (Firefox 2.0 ó Internet Explorer 7), pero sí se puede poner un enlace a él en la Barra de vínculos (IE) o en la Barra de herramientas de marcadores (FF). Esto último es lo que he hecho yo para tenerlo siempre a mano.  

Saludos.


----------



## Dylunio

Excelente dato el de la definición en el _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas dela RAE. Gracias.  _Personalmente, no tengo problemas con el uso de estos 'calcos' del inglés. No me suenan mal. Más aún, ninguna otra palabra en español puede expresar adecuadamente lo que el empoderamiento y el empoderar implican. Aunque la definición y los ejemplos ofrecidos por la RAE no son los mejores, es conveniente tener la referencia pertinente de la aprobación por parte de la RAE. (Publiqué una referencia a esto en el otro hilo sobre empowerment - 
   forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?p=2381101#post2381101


----------



## Berelis

En mi opinión, una cosa es lo que dicen los diccionarios y otra es el uso actual, que suele ser más dinámico.  "Empower" se usa mucho en Administración donde claramente tiene la connotación de potenciar a alguien, en el sentido de proporcionarle herramientas, destrezas, etc. que le permitan ejecutar una determinada acción de mejor formaSaludos.


----------



## tct_global

Artrella said:


> To empower students would be "capacitar a los estudiantes para que puedan hacer algo" o "autorizarlos a hacer algo"
> 
> Motivational speakers are those who encourage people to do something. But I don't know a word in Spanish. Will try to find something!
> 
> 
> Bye Art


los terminos que yo he investigado que sirven mejor para la palabra "empower" han sido: realzar, enriequecer, engrandecer... porque para mi eso de "apoderar" no me suena para nada.


----------



## kingduct

Pues, en mi experiencia, empoderar y empoderamiento son utilizados muchísimo en el Ecuador.  Eso dicho, se sabe que es una palabra inventada recientemente, al igual que "empower" y "empowerment" en inglés. 

A nivel formal, son utilizados con mucha frecuencia en traducciones que en documentos escritos originalmente en castellano.  Eso, porque es una manera de expresar una idea que tiene sus orígenes en inglés.  

Eso dicho, el concepto y el término ahora son analizados y criticados en América Latina a veces por ser vacíos de significado real.  Por ejemplo, al Banco Mundial le encanta el empoderamiento, pero no quiere que los que no tienen poder alcancen tenerlo.


----------



## ConnieARG

En Argentina diríamos:

ALENTADOR/A para "motivational"
FACULTAR para "empower" (como bien dijo _*ebores*_)

Gracias por los aportes!


----------



## ComicMonster

debo ser como el conejito de Alicia (ya sabéis: "Llego tarde…, llego tarde…, llego tarde…"), pero una posibilidad que puede permitir soslayar alguna de las peliagudas dificultades de "empower" podría ser traducirlo por "*conferir* [a alguien] el poder (la facultad o la capacidad)" de hacer algo. No es una panacea, pero evita las connotaciones paternalistas de otorgar y es al menos una herramienta más para desatascar el "empowerment"… Digo yo…

CM


----------



## esteban

Otra opción que permite a mi juicio evitar dolores de cabeza a la hora de traducir "empower" al español es "emancipar" (en ciertos contextos claro).



Saludos
esteban


----------



## Joaqin

_Empoderar_, y aquellos otros neologismos innecesarios, formar parte de algún virus idomático letal, que en lugar de potenciar, enrarecen el español.


----------



## ComicMonster

¡ABSOLUTAMENTE DE ACUERDO CON Joaquin! Además de un empobrecimiento idiomático es señal de flojera inventiva o blandura de caletre (me parece a mí).

CM


----------



## Joaqin

ComicMonster said:


> ¡ABSOLUTAMENTE DE ACUERDO CON Joaquin! Además de un empobrecimiento idiomático es señal de flojera inventiva o blandura de caletre (me parece a mí).
> 
> CM



Gracias en nombre de nuestro idioma, y en el mio propio.


----------



## Anglona

Esa expresión es un anglicismo espeluznante. Afortunadamente no cruzó el charco...


----------

